# variable d'environnement sous Mc OS X



## mac_new (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

je souhaiterai rajouter un repertoire à mon PATH de maniere definitive.
je n'ai reussi pour l'instant qu'a l'ajouter temporairement dans le shell ouvert avec la commande setenv.
comme l'OS X tourne sous Unix, je cherche le fichier .cshrc pour ajouter à PATH, et a executer a chaque ouverture de shell. mais je ne trouve pas ce fichier? y'a t-il une commande sudo si l'on est pas root?
merci d'avance!!!


----------



## ntx (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
il est dans ton "home", enfin normalement. Es-tu sur que tu n'es pas en tcsh ? Car à ce moment tu dois utiliser le fichier .tcshrc.


----------



## noliv (2 Novembre 2005)

Si le fichier n'existe pas, il suffit de le cr&#233;er dans son r&#233;pertoire ~/ en &#233;tant bien certain du shell que l'on utilise pour que le nom du fichier corresponde.

Et si tu mets &#224; utiliser bash (qui est le shell par d&#233;faut), c'est le fichier ~/.profile
je le dis surtout pour les autres qui sont probablement sur bash car c'est une info que j'oublie r&#233;guli&#232;rement 

pour ajouter un &#233;l&#233;ment &#224; PATH avec bash, c'est diff&#233;rent de csh/tcsh, il ne faut pas utiliser setenv mais simplement:

PATH = $PATH:/mon/nouveau/chemin


----------



## mac_new (2 Novembre 2005)

si si, desole, je suis bien  en tcsh  !!! faute de frappe :rose: ! je cherche donc le fichier .tcshrc! meme en cherchant dans mon home ... et impossible d'afficher les fichiers caches ...  !


----------



## noliv (2 Novembre 2005)

Et bien tu ouvres le terminal, tu tapes *pico .tcshrc* (ou nano, ou l'&#233;diteur de ton choix) et tu y ins&#232;res ta commande setenv qui va bien... *ctrl-O* pour sauver, *ctrl-X* pour quitter l'&#233;diteur de texte, et c'est bon: au prochain terminal que tu ouvres, la commande setenv aura &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233;e.

Tu ne trouves pas le fichier probablement parce qu'il n'existe pas encore, ce qui n'a rien d'anormal... et il suffit de le cr&#233;er.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2005)

noliv a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu mets à utiliser bash (qui est le shell par défaut), c'est le fichier ~/.profile
> je le dis surtout pour les autres qui sont probablement sur bash car c'est une info que j'oublie régulièrement


C'est pas tcsh le shell par défaut ?


			
				mac_new a dit:
			
		

> et impossible d'afficher les fichiers caches ...  !


"ls -a" pour afficher les fichiers cachés.


----------



## noliv (3 Novembre 2005)

tcsh &#233;tait le shell par d&#233;faut jusqu'&#224; Mac OS X 10.2, depuis Panther, c'est bash.
Par contre, lorsque tu installes Panther en mise &#224; jour sur un ancien Mac OS X, c'est probablement toujours tcsh qui est utilis&#233;.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2005)

Sûrement car chez moi c'est toujours tcsh ... et cela me convient très bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mars 2008)

pour voir les fichier caché sur ton system tu peut aussi passer en mode full view (affichage complet) les comandes sont les suivantes sous Mac OSX avec un finder par defaut ou autre peut importe:



Switch on full view, in the Terminal type: (dans le terminal tapez)

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
killall Finder


To revert back, typepour retourné en arriere tapez)
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE
killall Finder

here in english how to activate full view mode on  mac OSX UNIX darwin to see hiding files and content

Tell the Finder to show ALL hidden folders and files - even those that begin with a dot. Though the Finder's display becomes a bit cluttered, it is sometimes useful to switch 'full view' on for viewing or editing hidden files, then off again. This is ideal for those who don't want to resort to the Terminal and pico, but prefer TextEdit, BBEdit, or another GUI-based text editor.
Note that editing hidden files can break things, so always make a backup of the file first. In the Finder, right-click on the file and select Duplicate.
Note on editing system and configuration files. They are generally plain text, with Unix style line breaks (Line Feed, not Carriage Return). Use a text editor, and never use rich text format or a monster like word, or the file will be filled with junk.

Switch on full view, in the Terminal type:
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
killall Finder

Now you will see much more in the root of the system disc (yours will be called something different, like 'Macintosh HD').

To revert back, type:
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE
killall Finder


----------



## grumff (30 Mars 2008)

C'est toujours intéressant d'avoir l'info, mais tu réponds quand même à un message qui a 2 ans et demi.


----------



## clampin (7 Avril 2008)

C'est surement du à une boucle temporelle....


----------



## abou (16 Avril 2008)

Ça tombe bien !

J'ai un souci simailaire.

En installant MacPorts sur Léopard, j'ai rajouté un "export DISPLAY=:0.0" par erreur :



> A DISPLAY variable for X11 application support is set as shown only for Mac OS X versions 10.4 (Tiger) and earlier if a DISPLAY variable is not already set in a .profile active at installation time. A DISPLAY variable is never set for Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) or higher.
> 
> export DISPLAY=:0.0
> Note
> ...



Le problème, c'est que mes .profile, .bash_login et  .bash_profile sont vides.

Savez-vous où je pourrais effacer cette variable ?

Merci


----------



## grumff (16 Avril 2008)

abou a dit:


> Ça tombe bien !
> 
> J'ai un souci simailaire.
> 
> ...



Un startup item peut-être ? (dans /library ou ~/Library)


----------



## abou (16 Avril 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Un startup item peut-être ? (dans /library ou ~/Library)



Non, rien qui cloche.
Mon but c'est revenir au réglage par défaut de DISPLAY.


----------



## tatouille (17 Avril 2008)

abou a dit:


> Non, rien qui cloche.
> Mon but c'est revenir au réglage par défaut de DISPLAY.



tu fermes ta fenetre et tu recommences
si tu as simplement tapé ton export dans le tty courant il n est valable que pour celui-ci,
mais bon enfin je me emande toujours ce que font ce genre de threads dans un salon 
*
Développement sur Mac XCode, Cocoa et Carbon, AppleScript ou Java ; le forum des développeurs Mac
*
c'est pas marqué: forum qui attire les newbs pourtant? 

de meme que tous les postes de @naf5anesten
je pense qu il aurait besoin de se faire calmer par un men in green


----------

